# Bad News



## Dana Young (Jun 18, 2012)

All the bears in the northeast Ga mtns have just died with a strange illness.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 18, 2012)

Papa Bear disease?


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 18, 2012)

Yeah, right.. I just got back from putting a little coon feed out. Couldn't even find 2 feeders. I guess a Bigfoot got em  Saw about a 200 lb bear fri eve. Then yesterday. My friends saw 3 different ones. Day before that another friend saw a different one. I think the record may fall again this yr. Can't even tell any was killed last yr.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 18, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> All the bears in the northeast Ga mtns have just died with a strange illness.



Wouldn't that be good news??? At least for the deer population it would.


----------



## TheBlackHeart88 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sounds like a ploy to keep me from making that bear rug I've been dreaming of! Call it what you want, I'm going for a 300+ Black Bear and he will furnish my floor!


----------



## Marlin_444 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dana...  You save'n em all for Hunter


----------



## 1022 (Jun 18, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> All the bears in the northeast Ga mtns have just died with a strange illness.



Yea lead poisioning......................................................................


----------



## Nugefan (Jun 19, 2012)

Marlin_444 said:


> Dana...  You save'n em all for Hunter



thats prolly the cause ...


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 19, 2012)

10-22 Got it Lead poisining.
It's only bad news for the guys that want a bear I don't.


----------



## JWilson (Jun 19, 2012)

Dana i think your right about all the bears dieing because I walked over 6 miles on Sunday and did not see any bear or hog sign but I did see a deer and a turkey.


----------



## General P (Jun 20, 2012)

TheBlackHeart88 said:


> Sounds like a ploy to keep me from making that bear rug I've been dreaming of! Call it what you want, I'm going for a 300+ Black Bear and he will furnish my floor!


+ 1 , I've been dreaming of the same rug forever.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 24, 2012)

they killed em all last year


----------



## javery (Jun 25, 2012)

I saw mama bear and three cubs by the house the other day.


----------



## Resica (Jun 25, 2012)

Come on up here if you want bears. We have plenty, 15 -20,000,  last I heard.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jun 25, 2012)

Resica said:


> Come on up here if you want bears. We have plenty, 15 -20,000,  last I heard.


That's about how many we have nowdays to I think Wild hog pop is growing by leaps and bounds also. Somebody better do something. I could kill em but they all on wma land you can't hunt right now.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 26, 2012)

Funny!!!I was up at Unicoi State Park over the weekend and there was a bear running fisherman off lower smith creek Saturday afternoon.One guy left his fishing pole and stuff right there.He was big and not happy he told me.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jun 26, 2012)

fish hawk said:


> Funny!!!I was up at Unicoi State Park over the weekend and there was a bear running fisherman off lower smith creek Saturday afternoon.One guy left his fishing pole and stuff right there.He was big and not happy he told me.



I worked night duty there for a few years and let me tell you that place is eat up with them.......


----------



## Killer Kyle (Jun 26, 2012)

Yep, I walked right up on a bear while trout fishing Sunday morning.  He woofed at me, and made haste.  I hate that I didn't get a good look at him/her.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 27, 2012)

Funny!!!I was up at Unicoi State Park over the weekend and there was a bear running fisherman off lower smith creek Saturday afternoon.One guy left his fishing pole and stuff right there.He was big and not happy he told me. 
He wouldn't have got my fishing stuff I'll tell you that much.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 27, 2012)

There are thousands of bears in northeast Ga I was just kidding ya'll and thats truly the bad news Ya'll come kill as many as ya'll can this season.


----------



## buckeroo (Jun 27, 2012)

Last year was my first season going after Yogi. My first encounter with one in the woods was at 5-7 yards, full draw with my bow. Limbs kept me from making my shot and ol' Yogi got a woof of me and bolted. Saw 5 more the rest of the season. 

Even though I saw a few, they seem so elusive to me for some reason!


----------



## FMBear (Jun 27, 2012)

buckeroo said:


> Last year was my first season going after Yogi. My first encounter with one in the woods was at 5-7 yards, full draw with my bow. Limbs kept me from making my shot and ol' Yogi got a woof of me and bolted. Saw 5 more the rest of the season.
> 
> Even though I saw a few, they seem so elusive to me for some reason!



You at least got to see that bear at 5-7 yards coming.  I remember when I had that one jump up at only 20 feet in an autumn olive thicket I was bordering.  Amazing how a 200 pound bear can be invisible that close.  After farting myself (thank goodness only that) the bear just went thicker into the thicket huffing and jaw smacking.  Never could get a shot.

I've seen plenty of tracks during my summer time scouting this year.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> Funny!!!I was up at Unicoi State Park over the weekend and there was a bear running fisherman off lower smith creek Saturday afternoon.One guy left his fishing pole and stuff right there.He was big and not happy he told me.
> He wouldn't have got my fishing stuff I'll tell you that much.



He wouldnt have got my fishing stuff either .I offered to go with him to retrieve his stuff,it was almost dark but i didnt mind,he didnt want to though.According to the other guy's he ran out we just missed seeing him by about 15 seconds, he went in the brush right beside the mountain bike trail at the bridge that crosses the creek,we never heard a thing....A bear sighting would have been the highlight of the afternoon because the fishing sure stunk.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2012)

Killer Kyle said:


> Yep, I walked right up on a bear while trout fishing Sunday morning.  He woofed at me, and made haste.  I hate that I didn't get a good look at him/her.



Was this the one at Smith creek?We fished the Hooch at the WMA Sunday and did pretty good.


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 27, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> There are thousands of bears in northeast Ga I was just kidding ya'll and thats truly the bad news Ya'll come kill as many as ya'll can this season.



I need to give it a try!!!


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jun 27, 2012)

*I already have bear's*

The one in my avatar is a full mount from Russia and I also have a brown color phase black bear (that one is a rug). Maybe I need to get a black haired black bear (LOL) and have the mount comming out of the wall.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 28, 2012)

Go for it fish hawk


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 28, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> Go for it fish hawk



I'd be what you would call a bear hunting rookie,but if theres as many as yall say they are I might just stand a chance....I'll do some research on it though and try to find a good starting point.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 29, 2012)

Just ask any Questions you might have and I will try to help it's not rocket science by any means. actually it's about like shooting fish in a barrell .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jun 29, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> Just ask any Questions you might have and I will try to help it's not rocket science by any means. actually it's about like shooting fish in a barrell .



Can you make my barrel a little smaller.


----------



## Dana Young (Jun 29, 2012)

Yeah I got a hacksaw


----------



## fish hawk (Jun 29, 2012)

Dana Young said:


> Just ask any Questions you might have and I will try to help it's not rocket science by any means. actually it's about like shooting fish in a barrell .



Thanks Mr. Young.....I'll hit you up when the season gets a little closer.


----------

